# Penn prevail casting rods



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

What's everyone thoughts on these compared to the ticas and tsunamis?

I just picked up a slosh30 and looking for a rod ..Been out of surf fishing for awhe but seem like ticas and tsunami has gone up since I last surf fished.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Id pass on Preavail and go with the Battelion, Ticas are good too. Tsunamis aren't bad, just good budget rods .


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I honestly LOVE my prevail, it's caught some great fish for me! But I am looking at a battallion as well


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

Would the slosh30 work with a 10ft rod or would it be awkward and lose a lot of distance?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

U can get a Daiwa emcast, 4-10 oz for the same price as the prevail. And that rod is 11'3 if u want or need it a little shorter. The new OM breakwater surf is also in that 100$ range


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

Battalion is basically the prevail with fuji hardware. They are composite rods mixed with some glass for a slower action and durability. The OM's are stiff and fast action. All fuji hardware. They can't take a tree limb or being stuffed in a car..... Not saying the Penns will either but they will be more durable such as an ugly stick


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys.
> 
> Would the slosh30 work with a 10ft rod or would it be awkward and lose a lot of distance?


Problem with most 10 foot factory rods are the reel seats sit lower on the handle. Most in the 24" range. I like em around 30" so u can really get your arms extended when using a conventional. The emcast is around 28 or 29 inches for the reel seat. 4-10 oz and only 11'3. And x shrink wrapp around a fairly skinny handle.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info.im on a budget and I'm just looking for something durable ,not too heavy and budget friendly. I will mainly be using this for some local surf fishing and a ocassional trip to OBX. I'm not a big time surf fisher but have owned 2 slosh/tsunami setups a few years back .

What do you recommend for a budget rod that will cast good and handle most fish I may run across in the surf?Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> Thanks for the info.im on a budget and I'm just looking for something durable ,not too heavy and budget friendly. I will mainly be using this for some local surf fishing and a ocassional trip to OBX. I'm not a big time surf fisher but have owned 2 slosh/tsunami setups a few years back .
> 
> What do you recommend for a budget rod that will cast good and handle most fish I may run across in the surf?Thanks.


They are all decent rods for the 100 to 130$ price range. The battalion and Ocean masters are fuji seats and guides. Prevail has fuji reel seat and mediocre guides. Emcast has mediocre guides as well but is almost a foot shorter and the reel seat in the key location like the others. If u want one rod to fish river banks, piers, and beaches I'd go emcast. Plenty of big fish in the Va rivers and u can't always cast with a 12 or 13 foot rod in these areas. I have one and catfish the hell out of it. It currently is paired with a saltist levelwind for the James. Only rod I could find that was light, throw the heavy weights, shorter to aid in clearance, and only 90$.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

Don't take our word as gospel. Go play with them all in the stores. You will see a little difference in them all.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've saw at least 1/2 dozen tica's lose a foot off the tip under very little load, mine broke on a smallish ray, wasn't high stickin just applying some pressure, was the second time I fished it.
js


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> What's everyone thoughts on these compared to the ticas and tsunamis?
> 
> I just picked up a slosh30 and looking for a rod ..Been out of surf fishing for awhe but seem like ticas and tsunami has gone up since I last surf fished.


Prob not in your budget but the breakaway HDX(250 new) is a very nice rod would pair nicely with a slosh 30


----------



## FishPharm (Mar 29, 2009)

Can't go wrong with the Prevail. 

I have a 10 footer Prevail and a 12'8 CPP as as my two main rods. For the price I would buy the Prevail all day long. I like it so much I just got an 8 footer for some light duty stuff. If it ever broke, I would check out the Battalion, but I would not hesitate on another Prevail.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
I ended up with a 12" battallion with a diawa sl30sh.


----------



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

that was your best choice


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep cant go wrong with a Battalion IMO.
Oh, and Oister, I know for sure an OM tip can take a tree branch at up to at least 30mph. It worked out but i wont be making that mistake again. LOL


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

I know a lot of people don't care to shop there, but Wally World. has the best price on both Prevail and Battalion that I have been able to find, online. They package good and have prompt delivery and Free delivery. A couple of the rods that I have ordered from them actually came from a tackle shop, must have some kind of contract deal. I am not sure of model but they have 12' Battalion Cast rod for around $101.00. Just save receipt/pack slip and original packaging, if you are not satisfied just take to local store.
No affiliation with Wally whatsoever, just trying to help a fisherman save a buck.

Side note, I was impressed with the inventory that they have Online, major name stuff. They are starting to compete with Amazon.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

The model you're looking for is the BATSF2550C12 , its the XH if it ain't that, then don't buy it. 

The one that Wally World sells their mail order is the BATSF2040c12 rated at 4-10. It will cast six ounce ok but ain't crap with 8nBait.

The BATSF2550c12 handles 8nBait ok and will lob a ten.

If you find you've made an error on the rod you bought "Shorefisher72" and, Since you're in Norfolk check out Oceans East. They should have it at a reasonable price.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

DaBig2na said:


> The model you're looking for is the BATSF2550C12 , its the XH if it ain't that, then don't buy it.
> 
> The one that Wally World sells their mail order is the BATSF2040c12 rated at 4-10. It will cast six ounce ok but ain't crap with 8nBait.
> 
> ...


Wally has both 12' models the BATSF2550C12 is priced at $104.57, with free shipping.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Oceans east is a good spot to check out as well as Princess Anne distribution right off 264 as it turns into the ocean front


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Next time I'm up that way I will go check them out....Then hit Kelly's Tavern for one of their Burgers


----------

